# high yellow x tremper albino



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

: victory:what would i get if i crossed high yellow x tremper albino ( leopard geckos)


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Normals/normals/high yellow het tremper albinos


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

so i could have some tremper albino ( what colors would i have ?)


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

yes you could if you kept 2 of the normals het for tremper albino (which is impossible to see) and then cross them together.
In the mating you would only get visual normal/high yellows.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Normals/ high yellows
> and
> normals/high yellow het tremper albinos


ALL of the offspring will be carrying Tremper albino. A visual tremper albino doesn't have a 'not albino' gene to give to ANY offspring.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> so i could have some tremper albino ( what colors would i have ?)


You won't get any albinos in the first generation.

They will all be normals HET albino.


----------

